# Pag-



## romelako

Hello everyone.  I just had a question regarding the *proper* usage of the prefix "pag-"  Now, I do understand that it means "When..." but I'm am unsure of it's actual syntax.  I don't know if you're supposed to conjugate the verb, or leave it in the infinitive.  I'm kind of guessing at this point, so if you could correct me, that would be great.

  "Pag-gising ka, punta ka sa bahay ko."
 "When you wake up, go to my house."

  So, could anyone please enlighten me?  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## niernier

You forgot "na" on your sample sentence. That should be,

Pag-gising ka na, punta ka sa bahay ko.
When you wake up, go to my house. (literally, "if you are already awake")

Or you can also use mo,

Pag-gising mo, punta ka sa bahay ko.


This one is tricky. The conjugation which uses _mo_, *pag*-gising mo(when you wake up) can also be *pagka*gising mo(after you wake up). However, either of the two sounds just fine.


There are many uses of pag- prefix because you also have to consider if there is a duplication of the first syllable of the root verb or if there are other affixes used that go together with pag-. Also pag- is a contraction of kapag(when..)

1. pag- as a contraction of kapag(when) used to express a condition prior to doing something else

*Kapag* nakita mo siya, tawagan mo ako.
*Pag*nakita mo siya, tawagan mo ako.
(when you see him, call me.)


2. pag- prefix that transforms a verb into a noun as in the suffix (-ing) in English.
Notice the duplication of the first syllable of the root verb.

pag-*a*aral ( studying )
pag*li*linis ( cleaning )
pag*tu*turo ( teaching )
pag*la*laro ( playing )

Mahirap ba ang pag-aaral ng Tagalog?
Is studying Tagalog difficult?


That is all for now. There could be other uses that I failed to mention. Feel free to ask.


----------



## rockjon

Pag also occurs on some of the conjugations of Tagalog verbs depending on the root word.

Ex: Pinagaralan ko yung librong ito. I studied this book. 
Pag-uusapan nating yung problema sa opisina ni Cathy. We will talk about/discuss the problem in Cathy's office.    

Please note that not all tagalog root words though have this conjugation form though.


----------



## romelako

Thank you guys very much.  I didn't know that *pag-* could create gerunds.


----------



## rockjon

According to my Tagalog books, when you use the pag to form verbs into nouns or gerunds, the form will change depending on what the active form of the verb is.  Most the examples niernier used in #2 typically use the mag- prefix in the active form. For example, mag-aral, mag-linis, mag-turo, and mag-laro.  In these mag- forms, you put a pag and duplicate the first syllable of the root as niernier said.  However, in um- verb forms, you just have to put pag- in front of the root.  

Ex:
pag-taas = raising (from tumaas)
pag-inom = drinking (from uminom)
pag-langoy = swimming (from lumangoy)

The verbs that take the active roots of mang- and ma- also have different rules for making gerunds or abstract nouns from the root though they don't use a pag- prefix to make them. Additionally, some verbs have multiple active forms such as taas which has the active forms of mag-taas and tumaas.  However mag-taas and tumaas are used to mean different actions of raising.  Tumaas usually refers to the actual object going up. Mag-taas refers to raising something.

Ex:
Tumaas ang presyo ng langis.  The price of oil went up.
Nag-taas sila ng bandila.  They raised the flag.  

When the abstract form or gerunds of these verbs are made, they also should reflect these meanings. The abstract forms for tumaas is pag-taas and the one for mag-taas is pag-tataas.  Hopefully, this is correct.  I am not 100% sure about this since I'm not a native speaker of Tagalog.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> According to my Tagalog books, when you use the pag to form verbs into nouns or gerunds, the form will change depending on what the active form of the verb is.  Most the examples niernier used in #2 typically use the mag- prefix in the active form. For example, mag-aral, mag-linis, mag-turo, and mag-laro.  In these mag- forms, you put a pag and duplicate the first syllable of the root as niernier said.  However, in um- verb forms, you just have to put pag- in front of the root.
> 
> Ex:
> pag-taas = raising (from tumaas)
> pag-inom = drinking (from uminom)
> pag-langoy = swimming (from lumangoy)
> 
> I confirm that this is correct  The ones I mentioned are mag- verbs so that is why you have to duplicate the first syllable of the root to form the gerund. um- verbs do not need to duplicate the first syllable of the root verb.
> 
> The verbs that take the active roots of mang- and ma- also have different rules for making gerunds or abstract nouns from the root though they don't use a pag- prefix to make them. Additionally, some verbs have multiple active forms such as taas which has the active forms of mag-taas and tumaas.  However mag-taas and tumaas are used to mean different actions of raising.  Tumaas usually refers to the actual object going up. Mag-taas refers to raising something.
> 
> Ex:
> Tumaas ang presyo ng langis.  The price of oil went up.
> Nag-taas sila ng bandila.  They raised the flag.
> 
> When the abstract form or gerunds of these verbs are made, they also should reflect these meanings. The abstract forms for tumaas is pag-taas and the one for mag-taas is pag-tataas.  Hopefully, this is correct.  I am not 100% sure about this since I'm not a native speaker of Tagalog.
> When speaking Tagalog, we do not necessarily remember or even know the rules for conjugation. We just know what conjugation to use.
> 
> Edit: Pagtaas and pagtataas are both gerunds but I cannot easily tell the difference between the two. Again, I commend you for your excellent analytical skills rockjon.
> 
> By the way, there is a rule when using hyphens in these conjugations. If the starting letter of the root verb is a vowel, put a hyphen after pag, otherwise it is not needed. Thus,
> 
> pagtaas = raising (from tumaas)
> pag-inom = drinking (from uminom)
> paglangoy = swimming (from lumangoy)


----------



## romelako

Now, I have another question, is it possible to use "pagkatapos *NAMIN*?"  ...or does this rule only apply to "mo?"

Edit: Changed *"kami"* to *"namin"*


----------



## niernier

romelako said:


> Now, I have another question, is it possible to use "pagkatapos *NAMIN*?"  ...or does this rule only apply to "mo?"
> 
> Edit: Changed *"kami"* to *"namin"*



Yes, that is correct.

pagkatapos namin = after we

pagkatapos can be contracted to "pagka" if it is followed by a root verb.

*pagka*kain namin/mo = after we/you ate
OR you can also say,
pagkatapos naming/mong _kumain_ = after we/you ate

Note: _kumain_ is an -um- verb


----------



## rockjon

The abstract noun formation also has a special meaning if the form is doubled and you add a linker of either na or ng depending on whether it ends with a consonant or a vowel.  If the abstract form is doubled and linked, it means as soon as or the moment so and so happens.

Bakit *paglabas na paglabas* ng Araneta and daming tao nag yoyosi? Why is it *as soon as* you leave Araneta and there's a lot of people smoking......?
*Pagdating na pagdating* ko sa Philippines, hahanpin ko yung mga buko.  *The moment I arrive *in the Philippines, I will look for coconuts. 
*Pagkakitang pagkakitang* ko sa kaniya, nagkagusto ako agad sa kaniya.  *The moment* (you could also subtract in as soon as here) I saw her, I immediately liked her.  

The doubled form here acts as sort of intensifier like a lot of doubled forms in Tagalog.  I think this form is still used in Tagalog but I don't know how common it is. Other than using this form, I have no idea how to express this in Tagalog without using my native English.


----------



## rockjon

The pag- also occurs in some other instances:

  The pag when used in the conjugation form ipag- typically means to do something for someone else.  However, this form like a lot of words in Tagalog depends on the root you’re using. In other words, you can’t use it for every root in Tagalog.  

  Ex:
  Ipaglalaba kita.  I will wash your laundry. 
  Ipinagluto ko siya ng dinner/hapunan. I cooked dinner for her.  

  You can also use the other conjugation forms to the same the say same thing though.

  Maglalaba ako ng mga damit mo. I will wash your clothes/laundry.
  Nagluto ako ng dinner sa kaniya. I cooked dinner for her.  
  Niluto ko yung lechon kawali sa kanya.. I cooked pan fried pork for her. 

  The pag- also occurs in some adjective forms.  There is an adjective prefix in Tagalog, mapag-, that means having or being full of something. However, you cannot use this form for every root word.  In fact, this form does not occur that often according to what my cousin told me.  

  Ex
  Mapagtanong = inquitistive (tanong = question)
  Mapagsamantala = likes taking advantage of something in a negative sense (samantala = normally means “while” but has another meaning in Tagalog that means to take advantage both negative and positive depending on the conjugation form)
  Mapagbigay = generous (bigay = give)
  Mapagkawanggawa = charitable (kawanggawa = I think it means charity.  I think this word both in the root and mapag- adjective are considered to be deep or seldom used.)


----------



## romelako

Would I use this form if I were telling a story, like:

"*When I was walking*, I was talking to my friend."
Pagtumatakbo ako, nakikipag-usap sa kaibigan ko.

I'm not sure if that's right, but is the usage correct?


----------



## niernier

romelako said:


> Would I use this form if I were telling a story, like:
> 
> "*When I was walking*, I was talking to my friend."
> Pagtumatakbo ako, nakikipag-usap sa kaibigan ko.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's right, but is the usage correct?


*
Pagtumatakbo ako, nakikipag-usap ako sa kaibigan ko.*
I don't see anything wrong with the conjugations but if I am to translate that to English,
*Whenever I am running, I am talking to my friend.*

Remember that takbo is the root word which means "to run"
lakad is the root word which means "to walk"

pag+[present tense of a verb] express a habitual action.

Pagt_um_atakbo ako = Whenever I am running/Every time I run
Pag_nag_lalakad ako = Whenever I am walking/Every time I walk

Note: As you can see from the above examples, takbo is an um verb wheares lakad is a mag/nag verb. 


Now, if you would like to say
*When I was walking*, I was talking to my friend.

in Tagalog that is,

*Nung naglalakad ako*, nakikipag-usap ako sa kaibigan ko.

In formal text nung should be spelled noong(_Noon _is the simple/basic word plus the ligature -g), but the convention is "spell as you pronounce" so you would usually see it spelled as nung. Noon means, at that moment/at that time.


----------



## rockjon

What is the difference between using nung and nang when referring to when? I know that noon is also used to indicate a past date like noong isang linggo or last week. However, some of my Tagalog books use nang for when. Others use nung. 

For example:
Gabi na nang dumating ako. It was already night time when I arrived.
_Nang_ nag-aaral ako sa England, nasabik ako sa kanin. When I was studying in England, I longed for/craved rice.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> What is the difference between using nung and nang when referring to when? I know that noon is also used to indicate a past date like noong isang linggo or last week. However, some of my Tagalog books use nang for when. Others use nung.
> 
> For example:
> Gabi na nang dumating ako. It was already night time when I arrived.
> _Nang_ nag-aaral ako sa England, nasabik ako sa kanin. When I was studying in England, I longed for/craved rice.



Obviously, it is correct to say
 Noong isang linggo which means _last week_
but not
 Nang isang linggo


*nang is more commonly used to indicate a state or condition which happened in the past.* It cannot be used to indicate a past date. On the other hand, nung/noong can be used to indicate a date/action/condition in the past.

Therefore nung and nang are interchangeable only if it would be used to indicate a past action or condition.

Wikipedia gives us this sample sentence:


> _Nagíng gabí ang araw_ *nang pumutók ang Pinatubò* dahil sa dami ng abó sa himpapawíd!
> (_Day became night_ *when Mt. Pinatubo erupted* because of the quantity of ash in the air!)
> 
> This is a good example where nang is used to indicate a state/condition in the past. You can also use nung but that would indicate *the time* when Mt. Pinatubo erupted.


*Nung naglalakad ako*, nakikipag-usap ako sa kaibigan ko.

Nung should be used and not nang because we are talking about the time when the speaker was walking.


----------



## Chriszinho85

rockjon said:


> Pag also occurs on some of the conjugations of Tagalog verbs depending on the root word.
> 
> Ex: Pinagaralan ko yung librong ito. I studied this book.
> Pag-uusapan nating yung problema sa opisina ni Cathy. We will talk about/discuss the problem in Cathy's office.
> 
> Please note that not all tagalog root words though have this conjugation form though.


I always get confused when to use this conjugation.  Like for example, you can say "Ang dami kong pinagdaanan." But what is the difference between saying that and "Ang dami kong dinaanan."??  Do both sentences mean "I've been through a lot."?


----------



## niernier

Chriszinho85 said:


> I always get confused when to use this conjugation.  Like for example, you can say "Ang dami kong pinagdaanan." But what is the difference between saying that and "Ang dami kong dinaanan."??  Do both sentences mean "I've been through a lot."?





*Ang dami kong dinaanan* = "I went through a lot of places."

*Ang dami kong pinagdaanan*= "I went through a lot of trouble." more or less the same with "I've been through a lot"

dinaanan is the verb that refers to places you went through. The verb is in past tense.
pinagdaanan is the verb that refers to abstract things(usually trouble,problems etc) that you have been through. The verb is also in past tense.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Ah..I see.  I think I'm still a little confused about using the pag--an conjugation, but I can't think of any other examples at the moment.  Thanks for explaining difference in meaning of my examples though Niernier.

Chris


----------



## rockjon

@Chriszinho85: the pag-an conjugation is a strange form in Tagalog.  Some root words in Tagalog can be conjugated into having -an suffix.  Other root words take a pag-an prefix/suffix.  Moreover, other root words can be conjugated both with a -an suffix and a pag-an prefix/suffix.  However, the meaning sometimes changes between the -an suffix and pag- -an prefix/suffix.

Ex:
Tinakpan ko yung pot.  I covered the pot.  
May pinag-tatakpan ka ba sa akin.  Do you have something that you're hiding from me?
Binigyan kita ng doughnut.  I gave you a donut.  
Hindi _pinagbigyan_ kahapon ng Department of Justice (DOJ) ang kahilingan ng Sulpicio Lines. The Department of Justice did grant/allow the wish/request of Sulpicio Lines yesterday.  

Takpan just means to cover something  with a cover like a pot cover or something else used for covering things. Pag-takpan is more like hiding something like a secret or a political cover up or a person though I am not 100% sure about all the uses for Pag-takpan.  Bigyan is a beneficiary focus conjugation of the word bigay = to give.  Pag-bigyan has a different meaning than bigyan in that it means grant/allow/permit or give allowances depending on the context.


----------

